# Flowmaster 40 Blow Out



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a dual inlet single outlet Flowmaster 40 2.5" on my 6.0 Liter 05 Chevy and the whole outlet side let go the other day while plowing. I like the Flowmaster 40, but it talks a little too much when I'm hauling the dump trailer full of green firewood. Question is; what can I replace it with that performs as good but would be a tad quieter? I don't want real quiet, but something with a decent rumble to it. The Flowmaster 50 could be OK I suppose. The pipe from the muffler back probably needs replacing too, it is a 3.5" and seemed to be working well. Single exhaust from the muffler back, I prefer it.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I had flowmaster 50's put onto my service truck since the place that bent the pipes forgot to order 40s and could get 50s next day. I really like the turnout. Its got good tone and is just a hair quieter than the 40s. The mufflers themselves are pretty massive. My service truck is an 87 chev tbi 350. dual 2.5 exhaust 4x24" tips if it helps.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

swaping from 40 to 50 is a lot better in the cab of the truck. lot less harmonic noise. 

also there is std 50 / 50 delta flow / 50 suv in that order thay get less noise from each other. 

i use to run 2 3" in/out 40 delta flows on my old crewcab then when thay rusted out ( thanks salt ) i found a deal on a 50 suv 2x inlet and 2x outlet direct for the truck. WOW what a huge diffrence inside the truck wished i had done that years ago. 

best part is the outside noise is real close to the 40 so you will still get what you are use to out the tail pipe.

and if your not in a hurry watch ebay for deals on mufflers. last 3 i got were new old stock or run for 10-20 miles and taken off as thay didnt like the noise level. and each one with shipping i paid less than 1/2 new.


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll start looking for used ones on craigslist and Ebay, great idea. The old one is getting me by, It's just loud in the cab with no tailpipe.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

ya my plow truck i ran no tail pipe for years . the 40 i had on it finaly rusted out. so i put a 50 on and little better. but then for the heck of it i tryd a tail pipe also and WOW what a huge diffrence in the cab on sound levels. no more echoing under the steel flatbed deck.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Makes me love my 4" open pipe of the 6.0 turbo all that much more....it ROARS! 

are you the same mossman with droopy the plowtruck?


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

Dissociative;1360048 said:


> Makes me love my 4" open pipe of the 6.0 turbo all that much more....it ROARS!
> 
> are you the same mossman with droopy the plowtruck?


I hope not, I don't want to associate with anything named droopy..................


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

The 2 pipes on my truck that enter the muffler measure 3.069" on the outside diameter, I am assuming those are 3" pipes from the factory as the exhaust is original. So, this means I can run a muffler with 2 3" inlets and one 4" outlet if they make such an animal?

The set up that blew off was 2.5" inlets and the previous owner stuck those* inside* the exhaust pipes and welded them in. On the outlest side it appeared to be the muffler had a 3" exit and then they had it expanded out to 3.5" a little ways down the pipe to the end.

I found this one at the Flowmaster site, a bit pricey but they are probably cheaper than that in the real world;

http://www.flowmastermufflers.com/s...ucts_id=3339&ab=530513&recordID=&vehicle=2004 CHEVROLET SILVERADO 2500 HD V8&orig=530513


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

quick check of ebay shows this one cheepest and free shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/FLOWMASTER-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item5adc7bbc3a


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Off topic, but what do you have for a dump trailer Moss?


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1360665 said:


> Off topic, but what do you have for a dump trailer Moss?


It's a PJ Trailer 7'x14' 14000 lb scissor lift, I got it for the sweet financing deal they have going. It hauls really nice, I've tried a couple others and they were pale in comparison. PM me if you have any questions. My buddy has a SureTrac equipment trailer, they make a real nice dump trailer too and I think I would consider them if I had it to do over.

http://www.pjtrailers.com/detail.cfm?ID=D7


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm not by my pc but ill put the link in the am......theres a guy with a badazz cummins swap OBS ford on another forum thread with very similar name....

It's a good read if ya like OBS fords a lot.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

Dissociative;1360048 said:


> Makes me love my 4" open pipe of the 6.0 turbo all that much more....it ROARS!
> 
> are you the same mossman with droopy the plowtruck?


Turbo gas gm 6.0? or P.(O).S.?
Details if you turbo'd your gas 6.0.
Pity if you own a 6.0 powerstroke.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Moss Man;1360299 said:


> The 2 pipes on my truck that enter the muffler measure 3.069" on the outside diameter, I am assuming those are 3" pipes from the factory as the exhaust is original. So, this means I can run a muffler with 2 3" inlets and one 4" outlet if they make such an animal?
> 
> The set up that blew off was 2.5" inlets and the previous owner stuck those* inside* the exhaust pipes and welded them in. On the outlest side it appeared to be the muffler had a 3" exit and then they had it expanded out to 3.5" a little ways down the pipe to the end.
> 
> ...


That is the same part # I put on my 98 K3500 with the 7.4L last week except mine has a 116 number after the main part number and my outlet comes out the middle of the muffler instead of offset. It has a nice tone to it but not too loud inside the truck.

Wayne


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I just got a dynamax VT put on and I love it it is not loud until you jump on it and going down the highway it is just like stock I have a 2007 chevy 2500 with 6.0 liter. It has a flap inside and the flap opens all the way when you jump on it hope that helps


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

forgot to add the noise in the cab is just like stock


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 23, 2010)

I got the Flowmaster Big Block 50 muffler installed today. The inlets slid right over the 3" OEM pipes on the truck and clamped up fine, nice fit. The outlet came with a 3.5" adapter pipe for some reason and that slid right over what I had left for a tailpipe after trimming the rusted section out. I thought for sure I'd be having a custom 3.5" tailpipe bent up for this application. For and aftermarket pipe and a previously hacked exhaust, this job went better than we could have ever hoped. The sound is just about where I wanted to be, not too loud in the cab, but a healthy roar out the back under throttle. I'm satisfied. The muffler was a little spendy($180.), but worth it. I could of got it online cheaper, but the local parts boys had it overnight for me.


----------

